
President Donald Trump’s call this week for a separate U.S. “space force” - pwaivers
https://www.wsj.com/articles/pentagon-had-spurned-space-force-prompting-trumps-decree-1529679336
======
pwaivers
I cannot help but think about Star Troopers:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starship_Troopers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starship_Troopers).

